# Getting tougher on the X



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

With the canada geese (all waterfowl) getting smarter as the years go by, I find that hunting the X is getting more difficult. The last few early season openers I have encountered very wary birds. They are approaching the decoys with caution right from the begining.. Its harder to get on the X because of increased competition also.
Last year for canadas and ducks I ran traffic about 75% of the time. It was fun because the birds were happy to se me! I was their long lost friends not some suspicious looking geese taking over their food. The traffic birds were not sure where they were going so they figured my spread was the best thing for them. You need the right conditions such as big migration numbers,good refuge nearby,even heavy hunting pressure can work in your favor somewhat.
My question is, how many of you run traffic and about what percentage of the time.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I would say 50% of my hunting is on the X. The rest of the time we hunt as close to the X as possible. Sometimes it is impossible to get on the X so you have to run traffic.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I hunted on the "X" once last year. Other wise I was on fields bordering the "X". I did awesome this year. Before I would always hunt on the "X" but back in the day my dekes were not that good and the same with my calling. I now think that calling is one of the most important aspects of goose hunting, I have called geese locked and loaded on landing on the "X" away from other people. That sounds mean, but I talked to those hunters and asked them if they wouldn't hunt there because I was taking kids out on youth opener. I offered them another field that geese were eating in to but they had to hunt next to us, so I stole a couple flocks of there birds.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I enjoy running traffic. That way, anything above zero is a bonus. 8) Seriously, I would say it breaks down close to half and half for me. When hunting only weekends, Saturdays are usually spent in fields that have produced in the past that have good amounts of birds in the area. Sunday is reserved for the "X" hunt if possible. That being said, I usually enjoy the Saturday hunts more because I have almost no expectations on numbers, and some days they produce better than "X" fields. It seems the geese I hunt switch fields more and more every year, so an "X" field is no guarantee the next day.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I traffic hunt 100% of the time. The only reason I do this is because the area I hunt attracts birds but not large numbers. I am trying to eliminate hunting the "X" since I would like to see them around all season, plus if more migrators pass by the odds of them stopping is greater. Just using alittle physcology on the birds. :thumb:

Sean


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hmm, Ive had some good traffic hunts but I had a ton of X hunts last year where the birds just committed suicide to the spread. I still have more confidence hitting the x whenever possible.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I hate hunting the X!!!!

I know what you mean. I think they get used to spreads, and start to figure it out!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Do geese sleep on the water at night or where do they sleep? Sorry if this is a dumb question.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

90% traffic. The X sucks, it isn't the wary birds as much as the dipsh*t so-called lame competition.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

blhunter, yes they roost on water at night and go feed and usually use some loafing ponds during the day and feed at night again and then go back to the roost pond, this is the early season cycle, late season it just depends on the birds in your area


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I was just wondering where they slept. I have the pattern down for the birds here in BL, but I have yet to get the pattern down for the Fergus geese.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I hunt the X probably 80 percent of the time, we have a limited number of fields and little to no competition on most of them. I had 300-500 geese using one of the fields on my farm the better part of season and never hunted them once this year though, I'd always hunt a field between the X and the roost or a loafing area and the X that way whatever birds flew on past me never knew what happened to their buddies and they stayed in the area.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

sweet... I hope more people start to feel like you guys are. People leaving the x alone means less competition for me :beer: The only bust hunts Ive had the last couple seasons have came when I was trying to run traffic. I haven't had a bum hunt on the x at all recently.


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

Goose Guy350 said:


> I hunt the X probably 80 percent of the time, we have a limited number of fields and little to no competition on most of them. I had 300-500 geese using one of the fields on my farm the better part of season and never hunted them once this year though, I'd always hunt a field between the X and the roost or a loafing area and the X that way whatever birds flew on past me never knew what happened to their buddies and they stayed in the area.


That is the best way to do it IMO You always seem to have birds around that way.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

I rarely hunted fields last season. When i did i was usually dissappointed. Field hunting is overrated at its best. Water is amazing, be it a transition or roost pond, sunny or overcast, windy or mouse fart, its more efficient.

Another bonus is the fact that you rarely have to get permission to hunt water. I go where i want, when i want.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

chris lillehoff said:


> I rarely hunted fields last season. When i did i was usually dissappointed. Field hunting is overrated at its best. Water is amazing, be it a transition or roost pond, sunny or overcast, windy or mouse fart, its more efficient.
> 
> Another bonus is the fact that you rarely have to get permission to hunt water. I go where i want, when i want.


 :stirpot:


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

chris lillehoff i don't think u hunt fields much they can get boring sometimes but when u get into the geese it is a blast
i hunt water for ducks and i put goose decoys out my i rarly get one in


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

ghostbuster said:


> chris lillehoff i don't think u hunt fields much they can get boring sometimes but when u get into the geese it is a blast
> i hunt water for ducks and i put goose decoys out my i rarly get one in


Yeah Chris have you ever even been field hunting? :lol:


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> ghostbuster said:
> 
> 
> > chris lillehoff i don't think u hunt fields much they can get boring sometimes but when u get into the geese it is a blast
> ...


i went hunting in a field one time. It was ok.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Well its changed a lot Chris with the introduction of Avery's Greenhead Gear fully flocked elite series three dimensional decoys. Field hunting is better now. :beer:


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Field hunting can be just as boring as sitting in front of pond or river. All of the hunts that I have been on around ponds are ok, but nothing beats having 100 geese land on top of you.

Sean


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

Sean Ehmke said:


> Field hunting can be just as boring as sitting in front of pond or river. All of the hunts that I have been on around ponds are ok, but nothing beats having 100 geese land on top of you.
> 
> Sean


What he said!!!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

chris lillehoff said:


> I rarely hunted fields last season. When i did i was usually dissappointed. Field hunting is overrated at its best. Water is amazing, be it a transition or roost pond, sunny or overcast, windy or mouse fart, its more efficient.


I'd really like to believe you, but i just don't think its gonna happen.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Old Hunter said:


> With the Canada geese (all waterfowl) getting smarter as the years go by, I find that hunting the X is getting more difficult. The last few early season openers I have encountered very wary birds. They are approaching the decoys with caution right from the begining.. Its harder to get on the X because of increased competition also.
> Last year for canadas and ducks I ran traffic about 75% of the time. It was fun because the birds were happy to se me! I was their long lost friends not some suspicious looking geese taking over their food. The traffic birds were not sure where they were going so they figured my spread was the best thing for them. You need the right conditions such as big migration numbers,good refuge nearby,even heavy hunting pressure can work in your favor somewhat.
> My question is, how many of you run traffic and about what percentage of the time.


Greg, that is because all the guys hunting in our area are such poor shots that the birds get a chance to learn what a spread looks like!!!!

I ran traffic a few times last fall with good success as well as having great success on the X! Geese are more wary, but smaller groups and smaller decoy spreads made a huge difference for me all year. 
That is what makes hunting what it is! Figuring out the issue and then having success when you adjust!


----------



## cutt-em (Feb 13, 2008)

What is hunting the "X" and what is running traffic?


----------

